# Crappie Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Rained cold all day.. It was a blast. Small cat on 16 foot crappie pole jumped like a LGMouth. I think, it thought it was a bass. New one for me.
Caught striper, yellow perch, white perch, LGMouth, two walleye and several cats. Oh and a few crappie. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike your on fire with them slabs ! Nice job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Great haul. way to go.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Mike
Any size on the walleyes ?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Hey Mike
> Any size on the walleyes ?


About 18 inches each..

Capt Mike


----------

